# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  هدفی ندارم:(

## ha.hg

*.......................*

----------


## Sarah.az

*چجور میشع  ادم خودشو نشناسه و ندونه چی رو دوست داره 
شاید خیلی کمال گرا و وسواس گونه به رشته ها نگاه میکنی 
خوب هر رشته ای سختی درسی خودشو داره 
در مورد رشته ها قشنگ تحقیق کن در موردشون اطلاعات کسب کن قطعا میفهمی چی میخای*

----------


## Mobin.

> *سلام
> نمیدونم ازکجا شروع کنم ولی همین قدر بگم از سال97 که اولین کنکورم بود تا همین امسال فقط دارم درجا میزنم نمیدونم دقیقا چیو میخوام اول فکر میکنم فلان رشته رو دوست دارم ولی بعد یه مدت می گم خب اخرش چی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟و متوجه میشم علاقه ندارم
> 98 که کنکور دادم گفتم روانشناسی دوست دارم کلی هم تحقیق کردم ولی الان که دو ترم خوندم میبینم حتی یه خط از اون کتابارو هم متوجه نمیشم.
> درس رو واقعا دوست دارم هدف اگه داشتم (واقعی البته) کم نمیزارم واسش خیلی تلاش میکنم ولی سردرگمم نمیدونم چکار کنم 
> الانم یه ماه تا کنکوره دلم سمت درس نمیره با یه ماه نمیشه کاری کرد  این دو سال هم تاالان تقریباهیچی نخوندم 
> خانواده گفتن دیگه امسال مشخص کن میخوای چکار کنی پشت کنکور بودن دیگه فقط داری خودتو داغون میکنی 
> دوستان کمک لطفا*


من خودم سره همین قضیه علاقه یه چند روزی درسو گذاشته بودم کنار . اخرش به این نتیجه رسیدم که اینکه میگن باید بری دنبال علاقت شعاره . از این نظر که مگه ما میدونیم علاقمون چیه؟ بنظرم علاقه داشتنی نیس . ایجاد شدنیه . اینهمه ادمم که میگن ما به فلان رشته علاقه داریم ذهنیه . بنظرم تو باید این یه ماهو سفت و سخت بخونی که با یه رتبه خوب یه رشته خوب از نظر اقتصادی  و با توجه به شرایط خودت انتخاب کنی . و بعدش سعی کنی بهش علاقمند شی

----------


## neutrino

همينكه دنبال هدف هستي يعني پيگير موضوعي خودش خيلي باارزشه. بعدشم در مورد علاقه فكر كن! نگو چيه؛بگو من چي ميخوام؟اين رو اون رو و... خوب از چه راهي ميخواي بهشون برسي يا ميتوني برسي؟ يعني انتخاب راه بعد بگو خوب چه طوري؟ با چه برنامه اي باچه اقداماتي ميشه بهشون رسيد؟
گرفتي چي شد به نظر من علتقه يعني خواسته. آره خواسته ديدي مثلا طرف ميگه بهت علاقه دارم؟ دقيق منظورش اينه ميخوامت!باهام باشي،همراهم دوستم باشي... . خلاصه بايد ببيني چي ميخواي بعد بري تحقيق كني مشورت كني بعزش. ميدوني چرا چون هيچكس تو نيستي؛فقط خودت ميدوني وميفهميخواسته هات چي ان نبايد بذاري تفكر ديگران براي تو تصميم بگيره يا بد تر بر اساس تفكرشون بخواي كاري انجام بدي.
در كل اين تجربه منه من سال٩٨ اولين كنكورم ميخواستم مهندسي بخونم ولي هر چه قدر باخودم كلنجار ميرفتم(آره كلنجار!) ميديدم مهندسي چيزي نيست كه منو به خواسته هام برسونه يا چيزي باشه كه از طي كردن مسيرش احساس موفقيت كنم. آره خوب شد پارسال قبول نشدم خيلي دلم ميخواد فيزيك برم

----------


## Rafolin403

> *سلام
> نمیدونم ازکجا شروع کنم ولی همین قدر بگم از سال97 که اولین کنکورم بود تا همین امسال فقط دارم درجا میزنم نمیدونم دقیقا چیو میخوام اول فکر میکنم فلان رشته رو دوست دارم ولی بعد یه مدت می گم خب اخرش چی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟و متوجه میشم علاقه ندارم
> 98 که کنکور دادم گفتم روانشناسی دوست دارم کلی هم تحقیق کردم ولی الان که دو ترم خوندم میبینم حتی یه خط از اون کتابارو هم متوجه نمیشم.
> درس رو واقعا دوست دارم هدف اگه داشتم (واقعی البته) کم نمیزارم واسش خیلی تلاش میکنم ولی سردرگمم نمیدونم چکار کنم 
> الانم یه ماه تا کنکوره دلم سمت درس نمیره با یه ماه نمیشه کاری کرد  این دو سال هم تاالان تقریباهیچی نخوندم 
> خانواده گفتن دیگه امسال مشخص کن میخوای چکار کنی پشت کنکور بودن دیگه فقط داری خودتو داغون میکنی 
> دوستان کمک لطفا*


من به جای هردومون هدف دارم :Yahoo (20): 

به دور از شوخی یه جای کار میلنگه میتونه تصورات اشتباه باشه یا که دیدگاه نادرست و جهتدار خانواده ت...
روانشناسی همون روانشناسیه بستگی داره تو چطور میدیدیش؟ مثل خیلی از بچه های انجمن که صرفا روپوش سفید و لقب دکتر رو دوست دارن نه خودِ طبابت و تمام دروسش رو!
دلیلشم انتخاب نااگاهانه س شاید شما علاقه ای به مطالعه نداشته باشید و علاقتون هنری باشه(نقاشی، خیاطی یا خیلی چیزای دیگه)

پول همه جا هست نگرانش نباشید کافیه بهترین باشید!
در مورد رشته تون هم دیر نشده رشته ی دیگه ای امتحان کنید دنیا که به آخر نرسید :Yahoo (105):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ha.hg


سلام
نمیدونم ازکجا شروع کنم ولی همین قدر بگم از سال97 که اولین کنکورم بود تا همین امسال فقط دارم درجا میزنم نمیدونم دقیقا چیو میخوام اول فکر میکنم فلان رشته رو دوست دارم ولی بعد یه مدت می گم خب اخرش چی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟و متوجه میشم علاقه ندارم
98 که کنکور دادم گفتم روانشناسی دوست دارم کلی هم تحقیق کردم ولی الان که دو ترم خوندم میبینم حتی یه خط از اون کتابارو هم متوجه نمیشم.
درس رو واقعا دوست دارم هدف اگه داشتم (واقعی البته) کم نمیزارم واسش خیلی تلاش میکنم ولی سردرگمم نمیدونم چکار کنم 
الانم یه ماه تا کنکوره دلم سمت درس نمیره با یه ماه نمیشه کاری کرد  این دو سال هم تاالان تقریباهیچی نخوندم 
خانواده گفتن دیگه امسال مشخص کن میخوای چکار کنی پشت کنکور بودن دیگه فقط داری خودتو داغون میکنی 
دوستان کمک لطفا 


حرف منو گوش کن من تجربه دارم کاری که باید بکنید این هست همین الان از روانشناسی انصراف بده و برو دانشگاه آزاد مهندسی کامپیوتر بخون در کنارش زبان خارجی هم بخون و کلاس کامپیوتر هم برو توی این رشته قوی باش و یادش بگیر و مهارت کسب کن وقتی به اندازه کافی قوی شدی هم می تونی توی ایران کار خوب پیدا کنی یا می تونی کافی نت بزنی برای خودت هم می تونی اپلای خارج بگیری و بری خارج چون آسون هست نسبت به بقیه رشته ها خیلی ها این کار کردن و الان موفق هم هستن همین اصلا خودت رو اذیت نکن همه نباید کنکور بدن تو دختر هستی خودت رو بیش از این اذیت نکن دنیا دو روز هست ازش لذت ببر نه ذلت*

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rafolin403


من به جای هردومون هدف دارم

به دور از شوخی یه جای کار میلنگه میتونه تصورات اشتباه باشه یا که دیدگاه نادرست و جهتدار خانواده ت...
روانشناسی همون روانشناسیه بستگی داره تو چطور میدیدیش؟ مثل خیلی از بچه های انجمن که صرفا روپوش سفید و لقب دکتر رو دوست دارن نه خودِ طبابت و تمام دروسش رو!
دلیلشم انتخاب نااگاهانه س شاید شما علاقه ای به مطالعه نداشته باشید و علاقتون هنری باشه(نقاشی، خیاطی یا خیلی چیزای دیگه)

پول همه جا هست نگرانش نباشید کافیه بهترین باشید!
در مورد رشته تون هم دیر نشده رشته ی دیگه ای امتحان کنید دنیا که به آخر نرسید


خانواده که قربونشون برم پارسال کلید کردن روی روانشناسی و گفتن بازار کارش عالیه ولی اخه اگه من از رشته انسانی سردر میاوردم که همونو میرفتتم روی تجربی وقت نمیزاشتم 
الانم مدتی هست میگن فرهنگیان خوبه ها 
کلا فکر کنم تفکرات بقیه خیلی داره روم اثر میزاره ( مثلا چندروز پیش یکی از اقوام میگن راستی چی میخوندی؟؟؟؟؟میگم روانشناسی بهم میگن اخرش چی میشی) 
هنر به خصوص نقاشی و خوشنویسی بهم ارامش میده و دوست دارم ولی به عنوان شغل نمیشه بهش نگاه کرد بیشترواسه  سرگرمی خوبه*

----------


## sis.b

چه جالب من هدف دارم ولی درسو دوس ندارم :Yahoo (21): ینی درسای دبیرستانو دوس ندارم ولی درسای رشته ی هدفمو خعلی دوس :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Matean

الان منم دقییییییقن مثل توعم.تجربی ام.کنکور سوممه.درس نمیخونم زیاد. به روانشناسی علاقه دارم البته من نتونستم روانشناسی بخونم.خانواده نمیزارن برم روانشناسی میگن برو دکترشو پول پارو کن(البته بااین وضع درس خوندن ابیاری گیاهان دریایی روهم نمیارم).موندم چیکار کنم.بی تکلیفی خیلی سخته

----------


## reza333

> الان منم دقییییییقن مثل توعم.تجربی ام.کنکور سوممه.درس نمیخونم زیاد. به روانشناسی علاقه دارم البته من نتونستم روانشناسی بخونم.خانواده نمیزارن برم روانشناسی میگن برو دکترشو پول پارو کن(البته بااین وضع درس خوندن ابیاری گیاهان دریایی روهم نمیارم).موندم چیکار کنم.بی تکلیفی خیلی سخته


پزشکان اینده عمرا عمرا اگر بتونن پول پارو کنن. دیگه دورش گذشته. مگر اینکه بشن یک فوق تخصص خیلی مطرح که اونم در حالت عادی ۲۵ سال زمان میخاد.
بهتره به اینده پزشکی به شکل یک شغل سخت و پر مسئولیت ، پرستیژ اجتماعی متوسط و  البته با در امدی کمی بیشتر از مشاغل کارمندی نگاه کنی که مزیتش اینه برای این کارمندی لازم نیست استخدام دولت بشی و بازار کار داره.

----------


## Maja7080

دقیقا مثل خودمی با این تفاوت که من اولین کنکورم ۹۶ بود،من نشستم خیلی با خودم فکر کردم تا به نتیجه رسیدم،ادمی که میخواد از راه درس به یه جایی برسه سه تا راه داره یا بره دنبال علاقش یا دنبال پول(که میشه رشته های پزشکی و پرستاری و...) یا علاقشو جوری انتخاب کنه که پول توش باشه(یعنی با علاقه برای رشته هایی مثل پزشکی بخونه :Yahoo (94): )،من راه اول رو انتخاب کردم در کنارش دارم زبانهای عربی و انگلیسی رو یاد میگیرم که به هردوتاشون علاقه دارم،برادرم هم داره کار بورس رو بهم یاد میده که تا الان پیشرفت خوبی داشتم،خلاصه خودمو به درامد کم ‌راضی کردم و تصمیم گرفتم برم دنبال علاقم،از طرفی توانایی قبولی توی کنکور تجربی و کار توی بیمارستان رو در خودم نمیدیدم،اگه میخواستم راه دوم رو انتخاب کنم باید تا چندسال دیگه سردرگم پشت کنکور میموندم

----------


## amin278

> *سلام
> نمیدونم ازکجا شروع کنم ولی همین قدر بگم از سال97 که اولین کنکورم بود تا همین امسال فقط دارم درجا میزنم نمیدونم دقیقا چیو میخوام اول فکر میکنم فلان رشته رو دوست دارم ولی بعد یه مدت می گم خب اخرش چی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟و متوجه میشم علاقه ندارم
> 98 که کنکور دادم گفتم روانشناسی دوست دارم کلی هم تحقیق کردم ولی الان که دو ترم خوندم میبینم حتی یه خط از اون کتابارو هم متوجه نمیشم.
> درس رو واقعا دوست دارم هدف اگه داشتم (واقعی البته) کم نمیزارم واسش خیلی تلاش میکنم ولی سردرگمم نمیدونم چکار کنم 
> الانم یه ماه تا کنکوره دلم سمت درس نمیره با یه ماه نمیشه کاری کرد  این دو سال هم تاالان تقریباهیچی نخوندم 
> خانواده گفتن دیگه امسال مشخص کن میخوای چکار کنی پشت کنکور بودن دیگه فقط داری خودتو داغون میکنی 
> دوستان کمک لطفا*


سلام دوست عزیز
ببینید کلا فضای دانشگاه و تدذیس اساتید با ذهن ارمانی قبل دانشگاه متفاوته دلیل اولش تفاوت فضای مدرسه و دانشگاهه ما فکر میکنیم بعد مدرسه وارد یک محیط بشدت علمی مطابق میل خودمون خواهیم شد و از قضا خیلی ها من جمله خود بنده دچار تنش های شدیدی شدم 
و بنظرم شما برای رسیدن به علاقتون بهترین مسیرتون همین دانشگاهه هرچند متفاوت در حقیقت در کنار مطالعه دروستون به مطالبی برخواهید خورد که دقیقا مباحث مورد علاقه شماست و شما باید برید مطالعات فرادانشگاهی انجام بدید و از ظرفیت علمی اساتیدتون نهایت استفاده رو ببرید 
با علاقه بخونید کنکور رو جملات مایو کننده رو دور بریزید چون تنها راه موفقیتتون در اولین مرحله رتبه خوب در کنکور هست بعدا برای فکر راجب حاشیه ها فرصت زیاد هست
یا علی

----------


## Destiny hope

> *سلام
> نمیدونم ازکجا شروع کنم ولی همین قدر بگم از سال97 که اولین کنکورم بود تا همین امسال فقط دارم درجا میزنم نمیدونم دقیقا چیو میخوام اول فکر میکنم فلان رشته رو دوست دارم ولی بعد یه مدت می گم خب اخرش چی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟و متوجه میشم علاقه ندارم
> 98 که کنکور دادم گفتم روانشناسی دوست دارم کلی هم تحقیق کردم ولی الان که دو ترم خوندم میبینم حتی یه خط از اون کتابارو هم متوجه نمیشم.
> درس رو واقعا دوست دارم هدف اگه داشتم (واقعی البته) کم نمیزارم واسش خیلی تلاش میکنم ولی سردرگمم نمیدونم چکار کنم 
> الانم یه ماه تا کنکوره دلم سمت درس نمیره با یه ماه نمیشه کاری کرد  این دو سال هم تاالان تقریباهیچی نخوندم 
> خانواده گفتن دیگه امسال مشخص کن میخوای چکار کنی پشت کنکور بودن دیگه فقط داری خودتو داغون میکنی 
> دوستان کمک لطفا*


سلام.
برداشت شما رو از علاقه نمیفهمم من. اگه روانشناسی رو دوست داشتی بهش علاقه داشتی خب الان چرا این شکلی...
پس احتمالا از اول درست تشخیص ندادی.یا الکی خودتو راضی کردی، یا یه کم که گذشته دیدی یه چیز دیگه دوست داری، یا خودتو با کسی مقایسه کردی و هزار جور دلیل دیگه.
با این اوضاع دوباره پشت کنکور موندن اصلا درست به نظر نمیرسه.چون اگه قرار بود نتیجه بده تا الان داده بود.
حالا خودت هر چی زودتر باید تصمیم بگیری که میخوای همین روانشناسی رو ادامه بدی یا نه. اگه نه که همین یه ماهو تمام سعیتو بذار بخون. بعد از کنکور راجع به رشته ها تحقیق کن. تصور در مورد یه رشته قبل از دانشگاه با یعدش خیلی متفاوته‌.
و اینم بدون که معمولا هر رشته ای که متنفر نباشی  ازش بدت نیاد بری رفته رفته علاقه پیدا میکنی. یعنی میگم لازم نیس از قبل یه رشته خاص باشه کشته مرده ش باشی بری دنبالش. همین که کلیتشو دوس داشته باشی و انتخابت منطقی باشه حله.

حالا تصمیم آخر همه چیش با خودته!

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Destiny hope


سلام.
برداشت شما رو از علاقه نمیفهمم من. اگه روانشناسی رو دوست داشتی بهش علاقه داشتی خب الان چرا این شکلی...
پس احتمالا از اول درست تشخیص ندادی.یا الکی خودتو راضی کردی، یا یه کم که گذشته دیدی یه چیز دیگه دوست داری، یا خودتو با کسی مقایسه کردی و هزار جور دلیل دیگه.
با این اوضاع دوباره پشت کنکور موندن اصلا درست به نظر نمیرسه.چون اگه قرار بود نتیجه بده تا الان داده بود.
حالا خودت هر چی زودتر باید تصمیم بگیری که میخوای همین روانشناسی رو ادامه بدی یا نه. اگه نه که همین یه ماهو تمام سعیتو بذار بخون. بعد از کنکور راجع به رشته ها تحقیق کن. تصور در مورد یه رشته قبل از دانشگاه با یعدش خیلی متفاوته‌.
و اینم بدون که معمولا هر رشته ای که متنفر نباشی  ازش بدت نیاد بری رفته رفته علاقه پیدا میکنی. یعنی میگم لازم نیس از قبل یه رشته خاص باشه کشته مرده ش باشی بری دنبالش. همین که کلیتشو دوس داشته باشی و انتخابت منطقی باشه حله.

حالا تصمیم آخر همه چیش با خودته!


اره فکرکنم دلایش ایناست (مقایسه کردن)
دبیرستان درسم خوب بود یهو افت کردم  الان دوستانی که سطح درسیشون پایین تر از من بوده دارن رشته های خوب می خونن واسه همین دائما مقایسه می کنم در عذابم . بعد کنکور تنها رشته ای که یه کمی دوست داشتم همین روانشناسی بود 
که اونم الان می بینم واقعا نمی کشم .
موقع انصراف که بشه حتما میرم انصراف بدم.
اون قسمتی که مشخص کردم : چکار کنم که دوباره دچار اشتباه نشم ؟ دیگه جا واسه تصمیم غلط نیس*

----------


## Destiny hope

> *
> اره فکرکنم دلایش ایناست (مقایسه کردن)
> دبیرستان درسم خوب بود یهو افت کردم  الان دوستانی که سطح درسیشون پایین تر از من بوده دارن رشته های خوب می خونن واسه همین دائما مقایسه می کنم در عذابم . بعد کنکور تنها رشته ای که یه کمی دوست داشتم همین روانشناسی بود 
> که اونم الان می بینم واقعا نمی کشم .
> موقع انصراف که بشه حتما میرم انصراف بدم.
> اون قسمتی که مشخص کردم : چکار کنم که دوباره دچار اشتباه نشم ؟ دیگه جا واسه تصمیم غلط نیس*


خب اگه تصمیمت انصرافه حتما دلیلیم براش داری و اون اینه که رشته الانتو دوس نداری.پس حتما یه چیز دیگه دوس داری.
حالا یه کم جدی تر فکر کن ببین چی میخوای. مقایسه کردنی که باعث عذابت بشه رو بذار کنار. به هر جاییم که برسی باز یه تعداد از کسایی که میشناسی بالاتر از تو ن و یه تعداد پایین تر.
فقط ببین خودت تو چی راحتی.در مورد اینم که میگفتی علاقتو نمیدونی...نمیدونم تو اینترنت تا حالا در مورد رشته ها نگا کردی چیزی یا نه. اطرافتم حتما افراد با رشته های مختلف هستن ببین مثلا تمایلت بیشتر سمت چه چیزاییه. خودتو گول نزل الکی بگبی من به فلان چیز علاقه دارم اما صرفا به خاطر چشم و هم چشمی یا بی دلیل فقط برا خلاص شدن از حرفایی که میشنوی‌.
مطمئن باش اگه انتخاب منطقی داشته باشی هیچ وقت پشیمون نمیشی هر کی م هر چی خواست بگه.بقیه م هر چی خوندن بخونن. مهم خودتی که خیالت آروم باشه.
در مورد اون تیکه م همون جا پایینتر گفتم همین که از یه چیزی بدت نیاد و انتخابت درست بوده باشه کم کم خوشت میاد. هر چیزیم بالاخره سختیای خودشو داره. کلی م هستن از بچه ها تو رشته های مختلف چه دانشجوهاش چه فارغ التحصیلاش میتونی سؤال کنی.

----------


## Destiny hope

> *
> خیلی خیلی ممنونم یه چند روزه دارم جدی تر فکر میکنم یکم فکرم منظم تر شده صبحت های شما واقعا کمک کننده بود  دارم کم کم به یه فکرایی می رسم*


خواهش میکنم.
امیدوارم این جدیته به بهترین نتیجه ها ختم بشه. زیاد سخت نگیرید. فقط کافیه بدونی چی میخوای تا بعدا هم راضی باشی.
در ضمن اگه کمکی از دستم برمیاد درخدمتم.

----------


## Rafolin403

> *
> 
> خانواده که قربونشون برم پارسال کلید کردن روی روانشناسی و گفتن بازار کارش عالیه ولی اخه اگه من از رشته انسانی سردر میاوردم که همونو میرفتتم روی تجربی وقت نمیزاشتم 
> الانم مدتی هست میگن فرهنگیان خوبه ها 
> کلا فکر کنم تفکرات بقیه خیلی داره روم اثر میزاره ( مثلا چندروز پیش یکی از اقوام میگن راستی چی میخوندی؟؟؟؟؟میگم روانشناسی بهم میگن اخرش چی میشی) 
> هنر به خصوص نقاشی و خوشنویسی بهم ارامش میده و دوست دارم ولی به عنوان شغل نمیشه بهش نگاه کرد بیشترواسه  سرگرمی خوبه*


معلمی هم خوبه اگر امسال قصد کنکور دارید توی همین یک ماه باقیمونده هم میتونید از طریق کنکور زبان، فرهنگیان بیارید حقوقش که خیلی خوبه
البته همیشه آدم وقتی به معلمی فکر میکنه باید کلاسای خصوصیشم کنارش حساب کنه مثلا اگر صبح مدرسه باشید
عصرش کلاسای خصوصی و زبانسرارو میتونید بگیرید که هزینه ی خصوصیا هم عالیه

موفق باشید

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rafolin403


معلمی هم خوبه اگر امسال قصد کنکور دارید توی همین یک ماه باقیمونده هم میتونید از طریق کنکور زبان، فرهنگیان بیارید حقوقش که خیلی خوبه
البته همیشه آدم وقتی به معلمی فکر میکنه باید کلاسای خصوصیشم کنارش حساب کنه مثلا اگر صبح مدرسه باشید
عصرش کلاسای خصوصی و زبانسرارو میتونید بگیرید که هزینه ی خصوصیا هم عالیه

موفق باشید


ممنون ولی فقط تجربی ثبت نام کردم که واقعاوقت کمه امیدی به هیچی نیس*

----------


## A.H.D

سلام
شکست که همیشه برای آدمی بوده و هست و خواهد بود، اگر قبلاً شکست خوردی و به هدفت نرسیدی قرار نیست بارهای بعد هم این اتفاق تکرار بشه، در ذهنت به این ایمان داشته باش که حتما من موفق میشم حالا در هر زمینه ای پس ایجاد زمینه سازی ذهنی
این که دیروز کجا بودین رو بیخیال بشین، شما قرار نیست برای دیگران زندگی کنید برای خودتون زندگی کنید اما آیا واقعا باید همه خوبی ها برای همه در یک چیز جمع شده؟ مسلما نه ، هرکس پتانسیل یه چیزی رو داره.... 
این که پتانسیل شما چیست و چه در سر دارین رو باید خودتون بفهمید اما الان فقط متمرکز باشین روی کنکور، خوب نیست که حالا نزدیک کنکور سردرگم بشین.... با قدرت بخونین و بعد آن در. مورد داشته های خودتون تصمیم بگیرین نه الان که فقط یک داشته دارید...
و اینم بگم که کسی که الزاما زیاد میخونه و زیاد می‌دونه در کنکور موفق نمیشه اونی میتونه موفق بشه که اون مقدار که خونده را مدیریت بکنه برای رسیدن به موفقیت....

----------


## Ultra

به نظرم میتونی از تست های مشهور استفاده کنی تا شاید کمک کنه بهت که خودتو بهتر بشناسی
این یک نمونه
مشابه این مدل ها زیاده
یکی دیگه هم اسمش رو فراموش کردم که خودم زمان انتخاب رشته استفاده کردم خروجی اون یک نمودار بود


این مثلا نتیجه تست منه 
شخصیت جستجوگر دارم و یه سری شغل پیشنهادی داره
واسه تست اینجا کلیک کن

----------

